# animals that i would not hunt with a sling shot



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

the little bear is one my sister shoot good eating


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! that first bear is huge !!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Way to go sis!

In the left photo, which one is the bear ?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Danny0663 said:


> Wow! that first bear is huge !!!


Huge doesn't begin to describe it! I wouldn't hunt an animal that size with ANY handheld weapon. I'd call in an A-10 airstrike in the area, then go in in an armored humvee with a .50 cal on the roof!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> A .50 cal on the roof!


There are very few problems in life that cannot be solved with the correct application of a .50 cal


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice bears. The big guy looks like a grizzly. I LOVE bear meat, as long as it has not been into fish or garbage. And rendered bear fat is the absolutely best for making pastry. Those photos make my mouth water!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Is that you Charles? In the first pic, showing your. fondness of this equally hairy animal lol..


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Fishjunkie, can you tell us more about who shot the big bear, its weight etc.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, you could probably hunt grizzlies with a slingshot, but the outcome would be different.


----------

